# Abu Garcia 20211 Plastic Brake Blocks



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone have any of these laying around? I know they only cost .79 but really $6 shipping seems high for something that could get lost in the mail. LOL

They are for a 4600 C3


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 9, 2010)

How do you like the cylinder style bait caster over a compact?


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 9, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> How do you like the cylinder style bait caster over a compact?



Fits my hand better, I had a compact a couple years ago and I hated it, lower end Abu compact, I have now decided maybe I am good enough for a bait-caster. If I aim for it I can hit it. The compact and me never got along, also for the cost of some line I can use it for just about anything.

you know what they say, bigger then a handfull.....


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, here is the proof

a hand full....







bigger then a hand full...






Hope we did not cross the family friendly line here.


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 9, 2010)

Bro - that is awesome and due to your excellent use of imagery I understand. 

:LOL2:


----------



## raven174us (Sep 9, 2010)

:shock: My wife has let me do a lot of things, but posting a pic of her "jugs" is not one of them. lol Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## batman (Sep 10, 2010)

Rrreeeelllly nice equipment you have there.. =D> 

DanD


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 10, 2010)

So back on topic, any of you monkeys have any of these darn things? 

I don't think they need replaced just thought I would, look a little worn, just hate to have to pay $6 shipping.


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont bro - but I can ask around.


----------



## piedmontNC (Sep 10, 2010)

1) Compliments to the missus above :wink: 

2) WHat do the brake blocks do?


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 13, 2010)

piedmontNC said:


> 1) Compliments to the missus above :wink:
> 
> 2) WHat do the brake blocks do?



Slow the spool down to help with over runs, not having a huge problem with them just thought they looked a little worn and the previous owner replaced them with teflon brakes. Thought it would be nice to see how it worked with standard brakes.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't have any...Have you checked ebay, but of course shipping would probably still be outrages.

BTW..i did notice that the rod was a PowerHump Grip... :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 14, 2010)

wtf, I have a new favorite tinboats member... I've seen stuff like this on other forums, but sure not this one! :shock:


----------

